
China “leaks” aircraft carrier program - ideamonger
http://matei.org/ithink/2011/07/27/china-leaks-aircraft-carrier-program/#.TjC9c8zvNJo.hackernews
======
michaelpinto
Aircraft carriers are amazing at projecting soft power, but I wonder if
getting heavily invested in them is sort of "fighting the last war"?

